# Railings



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello,

Can you give me any idea what should I use to make the railings of a modelship? As my father and I are building a model of RFA Wave Chief.

Thank you very much.
Ken


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

It all depends on the scale of course and what looks right, but I used to use multi-stranded electrical wire stripped bare of insulation and unravelled into individual strands. They do come in all thicknesses, so check first to see which is more suitable for your purposes before purchasing. They make good whip aerials too.
regards, Donald.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This is really an impossible question to answer unles you say what scale you are working to. Different scales have different techniques. What scale are you building it?
Bob


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey,

The model of the RFA Wave Chief is of 1/96 scale.

Ken


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Ken,
I use all manner of commercially available stanchions when making my models and they are available in all assorted sizes, in brass white metal etc even ready made lengths in nickel silver, these are available from: James Lane display models TEL 01670 352051.You can also go to Sirmar models .com who are warship specialists and would supply in many scales,usually made in white metal.

cheers

Andy.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ken, I have used E.M.A Model Supplies(on web) for the model of Paific Envoy (see my thread)1/96 so I used* Plastruct *hand rail *n* scale 90681 you get 2 pieces per pack (less than pound each) You could also purchase stairs and stair rails. Excellent for what you want.
The Wave Chief was my first ship in 1961(see my thread) UK coastal mostly, but great fun and good memories. I may have some more photos which I could post, which may help with details.
I have a question which may help other modellers, which your father maybe able to answer. 
Did the Wave Chief have a spare propellor on the aft deck ?
I am building the P&O ferry Pride of Bilbao at the moment but the next project maybe the Wave Chief, so keep in touch.
Pete


----------



## KShips (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello Pete,

Thank you for the suggestion. I have checked the ship's plan and in fact there is a spare propeller. I also asked grandpa and told me that there was a spare propeller on the aft deck.

Thank you.
Ken


----------

